# What's the best axle to run on a brute force



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

I got a brute force, rebuilt it rode the crap out of it for a few days then noticed a torn axle boot. It has a 2 inch lift and 30s what axle should I buy or just rebuild the stock one?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

There is a bunch of threads on here for what you ask. If your wanting to upgrade , I would be looking at Turners and Cobras. they make some stout axles for sure. That's just my opinion, and I am still on the stock axles .


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Im on Stock axles now but will be upgrading to Cobras as mine break....however I used Rhinos on my old 2012 Brute with 0 problems.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I have heard the Rhinos are the best bang for your buck. Thats what im planning on upgrading to as my stock ones go out. They are about 200 or so a piece.


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

I was thinking rhinos where is the best place to buy them


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

i found them here Value cannot be null.<br>Parameter name: input Its free shipping to.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Rhinos are ok axles for what you pay for them but the Cobras are a much better axle. Turners if you wanna drop the cash for them at $400 each, Evo's $600 each. But the Cobras will probably run you $300 each or maybe a little more. I'm not impressed with the Rhino's at all myself but that's just MY opinion. My Cobras were a much better quality axle than the Rhino's ever were.


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

Any of those would be more than i payed for the four wheeler. Rhinos seem like the best choice.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

We sell the rhino axles as well as the highlifter dht axles. Both are good axles on a budget. Shoot me a PM


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I ran rhinos and never had a problem....loved em actually 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Running stock now but yeah cobras


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info went ahead and just did boots but they are a pain to do and next time will just buy new axles


----------

